# mod_rewrite bekomms einfach net zum laufen



## mastertealc (12. Dezember 2003)

bin schon am verzweifeln
hab jetzt mod_rewrite auf meinen linux system getestet und auf meinen windoff system aber es will net so wie ich will bzw. es passiert garnix!

hier mal die letzten zeilen der httpd.conf

```
RewriteLog "/var/log/rewrite.log"
RewriteLogLevel 2
<Directory "/opt/lampp/htdocs">


     Options Indexes +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch +Includes +FollowSymLinks
     AllowOverride All
</Directory>
```

hier die .htaccess


```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule ^/test.html /test.php [R,L]
```

danke für die hilfe im voraus

gruss micha


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. Dezember 2003)

RewriteRule ^test\.html$ test.php [L,R]

bitte die Conition in einer RewriteRule immer mit 
$ beenden .. also RewriteRule ^xyz$ dann weiter.

Jona


----------

